# Finally!!!



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Cupcake was due on 12/12/12 and she didn't have any... We decided to go shoe shopping and when we came home she had a little girl... I think there might be more as she keeps biting wood and shaking her head and acting a little off.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats! Please don't hesitate to go in and check for another, if there's a stuck baby it could be very bad for the momma.


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

awwwwwwww how super sweet!!!!! lucky you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!

Did mom pass her placenta ok?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Hoping for the best!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, go in. Check around


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if a Doe is still open, that is the time to go in and check, if you are to do so. 

That is a super cute kid, congrats


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Been busy with work but yes she passed the placenta and she did a great job!!! Very protective and attentive mother  Super happy with her.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, she is a cutie! She passed placenta, so is she acting better like no more kids inside?


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Congrats!! Shes a cute baby! Glad everything went so smoooooooth!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, what are you going to name the baby?


----------



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

snyder1973 said:


> View attachment 12244
> 
> 
> View attachment 12245


do you have a pic of her before she had the baby? I have a doe tht looks just like her and i think she is going to have a baby or baby's but im not really sure we got her from the sale and they dont tell you anything about them when you get them. and im happy for you that she had a beautiful baby girl..


----------

